# Testabolan



## freydo (Apr 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried Testabolan by I-force. If so what did you think of it?


----------



## freydo (Apr 8, 2007)

*any help*

Im just wondering if someone can give me a thumbs up or down on this product here are the nutrition facts iFORCE Testabolan
My brother bought it and is not gonna take it, just wondering if its worth it.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 8, 2007)

freydo said:


> Im just wondering if someone can give me a thumbs up or down on this product here are the nutrition facts iFORCE Testabolan
> *My brother bought it and is not gonna take it*, just wondering if its worth it.



LOL  then why did he buy it?


----------



## freydo (Apr 8, 2007)

Not so funny we workout together but he jsut went to the doc and found out he has high bp. So, it turns out he's not gonna take


----------

